# Good 2.1 spekers...



## D.a.rkKNI._.ght (Aug 6, 2012)

i want to buy a good 2.1 speakers with in rs6000.
i will be using this mostly for music & movies & sometimes very little for gaming...
pls suggest me a goodone...
i found out sony srs D8 & corsair SP2200 2.1...
which one will be better?
u can also suggest a better option....


----------



## sandynator (Aug 6, 2012)

edifier c2 + ( hcs 2330) around 5k
 HCS2330 | Edifier


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

Edifier C2 2.1 speaker system FTW!!


----------



## D.a.rkKNI._.ght (Aug 7, 2012)

Have u guys used it?is it good?just conforming before buying it....looks cool though....cool i mean awesome...


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

I personally use Edifier M3200 and it sounds excellent. And I read many positive feedback of Edifier C2 many times specially for it's great bass quality of subwoofer.


----------



## D.a.rkKNI._.ght (Aug 7, 2012)

k..then i should get Edifier c2.....well i am going to order this tomorrow...
Just 1 more question i am going to use that speaker with my laptop do i need to get something else to get it work on my laptop?


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

No need of purchasing any accessory it comes with all. 
& Please share your experience with us on this page.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 7, 2012)

D.a.rkKNI._.ght said:


> k..then i should get Edifier c2.....well i am going to order this tomorrow...
> Just 1 more question i am going to use that speaker with my laptop do i need to get something else to get it work on my laptop?



Go for edifier c2+ or HCS 2330 MRP is 5490 & any dealer can give minimum of 10% discount on it...

*hcs 2330 has total output RMS 9W x 2 + 35W x 1 while C2's total output RMS 6W x 2 + 18W x 1*


----------



## D.a.rkKNI._.ght (Aug 8, 2012)

can u give me a link from where i can buy hcs 2330?
will it perform better than c2+?


----------



## rider (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, it is better than C2 also more expensive but dunno where it is available online


----------



## sandynator (Aug 8, 2012)

few days back i had seen on infibeam not sure though.
I got a quote from lamington road, mumbai.
Visit edifier.com to get distributors contact may be he can help with local retailers add.

Here
www.yebhi.com/153355/PD/EDIFIER-Speakers-HCS2330.htm

c2+ is known as hcs2330

also get some gud sound card like
in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=872&product=17872


----------



## D.a.rkKNI._.ght (Aug 9, 2012)

i just ordered hcs2330...
will tell abt the performance after using it....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 9, 2012)

D.a.rkKNI._.ght said:


> can u give me a link from where i can buy hcs 2330?
> will it perform better than c2+?



Both are same.



D.a.rkKNI._.ght said:


> i just ordered hcs2330...
> will tell abt the performance after using it....



Ordered for 5.4K?
Not a good choice. There are other speakers better than HCS2330 at that price range.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 9, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Not a good choice. There are other speakers better than HCS2330 at that price range.


Can you name them , I am also looking for speakers within this range !


----------

